# Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)



## vjoc (30 Jun 2007)

Dell C521 Desktop including a 19" LCD for €361.29 delivered.

Access via Deals & enter product code "D07C12" in the search field in the top right of screen.

Specification:
19" LCD Flat Screen
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+
Windows Vista Home & Works 8.5
1024MB RAM
250GB Hard Drive
Invidia GeForce 6150 LE Graphics
16X DVD +/- RW Drive
13-in-1 Media Card Reader
USB Keyboard
USB Mouse

Note: you need to unselect "Hardware Support" for the above price.


----------



## GeneralZod (30 Jun 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361*

It says it's €493.18 when I follow the above instructions.

p.s. Subtracting off the 3-year on-site brings it down to €361.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361*



GeneralZod said:


> It says it's €493.18 when I follow the above instructions.
> 
> p.s. Subtracting off the 3-year on-site brings it down to €361.


Isn't that what he said...?


vjoc said:


> Note: you need to unselect "Hardware Support" for the above price.


----------



## aircobra19 (30 Jun 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361*

Its amazing how cheap these deals are. Only thing is most people are looking for laptops so, desktops are worth little 2nd hand.


----------



## C2H5OH (30 Jun 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361*

If you purchase the system via [broken link removed]
evalue code 305 d07c12
cost drops to 340
You can then select the "Mouse Included in Wireless Keyboard and Mouse option " and save another 28 euro by not getting a mouse. Cancel the compatability issue when it pops up
total cost 312


----------



## z108 (30 Jun 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361*

Where/how do people find these codes ? is there anything special about the codes or are they just found through the homepage ?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

Not sure where they originate from but keep an eye on the _boards.ie Bargain Alerts _forum for topical updates...

[broken link removed]


----------



## euroDilbert (3 Jul 2007)

The codes appear at the bottom of any Dell print ads i.e. in newspaper ads. and in those little brochures they send out.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

Yes - but I have never seen these rock bottom deals advertised in those brochures.


----------



## euroDilbert (3 Jul 2007)

Possibly not - but I have sometimes got better prices using the brochure codes than I could manage to configure on the Dell site itself.

Mind you, these days, I tend to go for the Dell Outlet first.


----------



## vjoc (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*

Here are more deals including Laptops.

Dell Deals valid until 11th July. (Prices include VAT & Delivery)

Processor, RAM, Hard Drive, Graphics card, Vista version & DVD Drive all improve with price. You need to unselect "Hardware Support" for the price below.

Dimension E520 Desktop & 17"/19"/20" Flat Panel Monitor:
D07C11A - €312.89 (17")
D07E01A - €397.59 (19")
D07E02 - €482.29 (20")

Dimension C521 Desktop & 19" Flat Panel Monitor:
D07C12 - €361.29
D07C12A - €542.79

Inspiron 1501 Laptop:
N07151 - €458.09
N07152 - €494.39
N07153 - €530.69

Inspiron 6400 Laptop:
N07641 - €518.59
N07642 - €542.79
N07643 - €603.29

Access via Deals & enter the product code above in the search field in the top right of screen.


----------



## z108 (4 Jul 2007)

vjoc said:


> Inspiron 1501 Laptop:
> N07151 - €458.09
> N07152 - €494.39
> N07153 - €530.69
> ...




Thaks vjoc 

But I only see one desktop and dont see any laptops when I input the D07C12 code


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

The codes work fine for me. _D07C12 _is not a laptop code - it's for a desktop!

By the way - these deals are taken from the _boards.ie Bargain Alerts _forum which is worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Becca (26 Jul 2007)

How often do Dell run these low price offers, are they likely to have another deal at these prices next month?

They still have the _D07C12 _but it's now a lot higher in price compared to yesterday, when including the 19" widescreen monitor.


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Jul 2007)

Seems every couple of weeks. You weeks the deals are better than others. You just have to keep and eye on them. Same with the outlet, some weeks the off is 0, 80 or 140 off. Also depends what model the discount is off and what the base price is. Sometimes its worth it sometimes it isn't.


----------



## Becca (26 Jul 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*

Thanks _aircobra19_


----------



## s&k (26 Jul 2007)

Can you not select what you want on the dell site, then ring them up... tell them you dont need mouse / keyboard etc etc and get it cheeper ( assuming you already have mouse / keyboard etc )   just a thought as I did this a while ago but cant remember how much cheeper it was..


----------



## Becca (26 Jul 2007)

I'll probably just wait a couple of weeks until they have another offer on.

I was deselecting the mouse and other items not required, but it's a lot dearer than yesterday.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jul 2007)

Check the boards.ie Bargain Alerts forum for updates on such _Dell _special offers.


----------



## podd (31 Jul 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*



vjoc said:


> Dell C521 Desktop including a 19" LCD for €361.29 delivered.
> 
> Access via Deals & enter product code "D07C12" in the search field in the top right of screen.
> 
> ...




How do you think this desktop compares to the C521 ?

http://configure.euro.dell.com/dells...fb=1&c=ie&l=en

 VostroTM200 MT      ( D07V01A)


 I'm getting a price of € 367.34 with 


 Intel® Celeron® 420 Processor (1.6GHz,800MHz,512k cache
 Windows Vista™ Business
 Base Warranty - 1 Year Business Hardware Support
 Dell™ 19" Value *Wide* Flat Panel (E198WFP)
 1024MB 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2x512]
 250GB (7200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive with 8MB DataBurst™ cache 
 Integrated Intel® Graphic Media Accelerator X3100
 48x CDRW/DVD Combo Drive 
 Dell™ Entry Quietkey USB Keyboard
 Mouse Included in Wireless Keyboard and Mouse option


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

The _Celeron _is a much less powerful processor than the _Athlon 64 _dual core for one thing. Whether or not this is a major issue really depends on what you'll be using the _PC _for. Also looks like your not getting a _DVD _writer with that package.


----------



## podd (31 Jul 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*



ClubMan said:


> Also looks like your not getting a _DVD _writer with that package.


 In this one..._(different link from previous)_
http://configure.euro.dell.com/dells...=en&cs=iebsdt1

 there is... 
_16x DVD +/- RW Drive [Included in Price]
_
 Is this a DVD writer?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

Yes.


----------



## vjoc (5 Aug 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*

Latest Dell [broken link removed] are summarised on my Website.

The offers and codes change weekly.  These ones expire on 15th Aug.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Aug 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*



vjoc said:


> Latest Dell [broken link removed] are summarised on my Website.
> 
> The offers and codes change weekly.  These ones expire on 15th Aug.



THanks for the links - It looks like  would beat Dell on bang-per-buck at the moment.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2007)

Bear in mind that the _Aldi _one (as normal with _Aldi/Lidl PC _offers) does not include any display.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Aug 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*



ClubMan said:


> Bear in mind that the _Aldi _one (as normal with _Aldi/Lidl PC _offers) does not include any display.



I'm assuming you didn't click the link. It's a Medion laptop from Aldi, which does indeed include a display. By comparison to the Dell laptop deals on vjoc's link, it seems to come out better, particularly as the Aldi price includes VAT & 3-year return-to-base warranty.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2007)

I assumed that you were taking about the _Aldi Medion _desktop offer.


----------



## rmelly (5 Aug 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*



ClubMan said:


> Bear in mind that the _Aldi _one (as normal with _Aldi/Lidl PC _offers) does not include any display.


 
a laptop without a display?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*

Did you actually read my previous post?


----------



## bb1 (7 Aug 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*

are Dell only shipping with Vista now? I can't seem to change operating system to XP on any of the offers I look at?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

They still offer _XP _as an option in some cases. If this does not appear as an option online then try configuring your system and before purchasing call them and ask if they offer the option of switching to _XP_.


----------



## bb1 (7 Aug 2007)

*Re: Dell C521 Desktop & 19" LCD - €361 (or maybe even €312!)*

Would you recommend not going with Vista and sticking with XP? 
Heard Vista requires large amounts of RAM at least 2gb


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Personally I would stick with _XP_. This issue is thrashed out several times already here on _AAM_ and at length on other websites that you should be able to find by searching.


----------

